# We need a new topic



## Mino (Aug 10, 2012)

Brewster's died.  So here's a new topic.

Discuss why Brewster's is so slow.  Go.


----------



## D1llon (Aug 10, 2012)

None of us have interesting lives.
There are better sites to discuss news.
The people here are very judgmental. 

I can make an origami thread and post some of the things I'm working on. I know that a lot of people here are interested in Eastern culture so it may be popular. I'm just beginning it, but I've done a lot of practice. 

Things like hobbies and threads that argue values (debate threads) could bring back interest. It depends if we can handle it. 

Also let's consider that Animal Crossing is really old now; I'd imagine more people would be here when the new version is out. But even then it may just be a lot of younger kids who come on and have nothing non-vapid to discuss.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 10, 2012)

D1llon said:


> None of us have interesting lives.
> There are better sites to discuss news.
> The people here are very judgmental.
> 
> ...


It's sad how most of this is true…

TBT had just become the same thing every day. Before E3, there was a lot of activity because they might discuss AC3DS. They didn't discuss it, and because it isn't coming out for a year, the hype went away and do did the people. The 100 members that are still active don't seem to bother doing anything anymore. Nothing interesting is happening anymore.

I do think that with time, activity will return. We just need to wait it out.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 10, 2012)

Because most of the original members have grown out of it and found stuff to do and there are some that occasionally pop back in at random times. Otherwise, it's a bunch of kids spamming about Animal Crossing and other cute cat videos they found on the internet. I don't really know if I'll even come back and stay here as much even when AC3DS comes out in America.


----------



## Princess (Aug 10, 2012)

There's a coffeebean! shortage.

Get it?

Cause Brewsters...ha ha ha.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 10, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> There's a coffeebean! shortage.
> 
> Get it?
> 
> Cause Brewsters...ha ha ha.



):

and what bacon boy said,


----------



## merinda! (Aug 10, 2012)

everyone got a social life


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 10, 2012)

I'll be sticking around regardless of how slow the site gets. It's like everyone else had said, the older members left due to one reason or another and there just aren't as many members as there used to be.

Funny though, even though the older members leave, the newer members fit into TBT really well. Everyone is still at each other's throats most of the time.


----------



## Jake (Aug 11, 2012)

I'm always here because I have no life.


----------



## Mino (Aug 11, 2012)

merinda! said:


> everyone got a social life



NOT ME.  C:


----------



## Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

Floorgies are the most social activity Trevor has ever participated in.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 11, 2012)

well that's because the life of the party just arrived B)







okay, i'm going to bed, goodbye.


----------



## Princess (Aug 11, 2012)

You killed the party.


----------



## Trundle (Aug 11, 2012)

it must be on slow-mo mode 
lolol


----------



## Callie (Aug 11, 2012)

Basically what everyone else has said. Usually during the summer it's more active. I remember I left TBT when I was newbie simply because school happened. Then I came back a year later when school ended (in fact: school is why rafren left ;_; ). Most recently I left for about a month due to school and family reasons. What it all boils down to is real life happens. I remember contests used to boost activity slightly, so maybe we should have a few of those. Siggy contests are good, but not everyone is able to make them. So we probably ought to have some sort of variety.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 12, 2012)

Pally just has Trevor on a leash. That's why he can't leave. I was on that end of the leash once... so was Brandon. Pally would throw steak at us to fight over in our small pit where we lived. She knew I was allergic to steak so I would starve while Brandon remained healthy. Finally, I managed to dig my way out and I've been normal ever since.


----------



## Mino (Aug 13, 2012)

You can't cage this animal.


----------



## Princess (Aug 13, 2012)

>implying I'd ever keep Alfred on a leash
>implying I'd ever keep Brandon on a leash
> Implying I'd ever keep...well maybe. Trevor would be a great Christmas gift to Adrian


----------



## merinda! (Aug 13, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Pally just has Trevor on a leash. That's why he can't leave. I was on that end of the leash once... so was Brandon. Pally would throw steak at us to fight over in our small pit where we lived. She knew I was allergic to steak so I would starve while Brandon remained healthy. Finally, I managed to dig my way out and I've been normal ever since.



gtfo chrilly is the only otp on tbt 
and what guy hasnt been (if not already) on pallys leash lets be real


----------



## Princess (Aug 13, 2012)

Merinda omfg.


All these ships. :x


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 13, 2012)

That ship...

Has sailed.


----------



## merinda! (Aug 13, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> That ship...
> 
> Has sailed.



these types of ships dont sail
they become canon
brush up on your fanfic knowledge jesus bb smh


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 14, 2012)

merinda! said:


> these types of ships dont sail
> they become canon








This ship became a cannon.


----------



## SockHead (Aug 14, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Pally just has Trevor on a leash. That's why he can't leave. I was on that end of the leash once... so was Brandon. Pally would throw steak at us to fight over in our small pit where we lived. She knew I was allergic to steak so I would starve while Brandon remained healthy. Finally, I managed to dig my way out and I've been normal ever since.



happens to the best of us


----------



## Thunder (Aug 14, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Pally just has Trevor on a leash. That's why he can't leave. I was on that end of the leash once... so was Brandon. Pally would throw steak at us to fight over in our small pit where we lived. She knew I was allergic to steak so I would starve while Brandon remained healthy. Finally, I managed to dig my way out and I've been normal ever since.



hey man i've never been on anyone's leash.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> hey man i've never been on anyone's leash.


What about that one night with that girl you were telling me about...?


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2012)

Oh God.  I hate this thread.  Why are people still replying?


----------



## Princess (Aug 14, 2012)

The only person I'd ever leash is Trevor, and that's for Adrian. jsssssss.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 14, 2012)

Trevor said:


> Oh God.  I hate this thread.  Why are people still replying?


----------



## Rover AC (Aug 14, 2012)

Trevor said:


> You can't cage this animal.





Spoiler: Spoiler










This video corresponds to your comment.


----------



## Mino (Aug 14, 2012)

Rover AC said:


> Spoiler: Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My dislike of that show only grows every time I see any clip from it.  Geh.


----------



## Thunder (Aug 15, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> What about that one night with that girl you were telling me about...?



i told you no such thing


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 15, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> i told you no such thing


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

Welp.  Brewster's is slow again.  Not counting those HILARIOUS locked threads from an hour ago.

Discuss.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Discuss the threads? The level of hilarity that used to be at TBT has done down way too low.

It's no longer funny. It's like going onto youtube and reading the comments.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 29, 2012)

Nooks was buying turnips for 816 bells today. Crazy!


----------



## Justin (Aug 29, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Nooks was buying turnips for 816 bells today. Crazy!



Really!?


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

AndyB said:


> Nooks was buying turnips for 816 bells today. Crazy!



****.  People become millionaires on days like that.


----------



## Gnome (Aug 29, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> >implying I'd ever keep Alfred on a leash
> >implying I'd ever keep Brandon on a leash
> > Implying I'd ever keep...well maybe. Trevor would be a great Christmas gift to Adrian



greentexting, in my TBT?

what


----------



## Thunder (Aug 29, 2012)

79th poster gets to pick me a new avatar for a week, GO


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> 79th poster gets to pick me a new avatar for a week, GO



Which number are we at?

Edit - 41 it looks like.


----------



## Keenan (Aug 29, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> 79th poster gets to pick me a new avatar for a week, GO


This should be interesting...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2012)

It's gonna be me, anyways. You better let it be me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

This thread is now a race to see who can give Thunderstruck an avatar.


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

Slowest race in history.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Procrastinator Race.


We'll get there! Eventually!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 29, 2012)

Brandon loves me more.


----------



## Mino (Aug 29, 2012)

So.  How's everyone doing?


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 29, 2012)

Pretty good.
Having a pretty good night.


----------



## Justin (Aug 30, 2012)

Only 29 more to go... We're almost there! >_>


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2012)

Justin said:


> Only 29 more to go... We're almost there! >_>



Justin.  What's it like to live on an island?


----------



## Elliot (Aug 30, 2012)

I believe i am elliot


----------



## Prof Gallows (Aug 30, 2012)

i leik sure


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2012)

Number 54 right here.


----------



## Sporge27 (Aug 30, 2012)

All weird all of you


----------



## Micah (Aug 30, 2012)

Hm, what's this?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 30, 2012)

@Micah:


----------



## Micah (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

Yo.  There's a fall skin.  TBT changes with my life.


----------



## Elliot (Sep 1, 2012)

11 more posts!!111!!111


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

Elliot said:


> 11 more posts!!111!!111



If this is 61, we actually have 18 to go....


----------



## SockHead (Sep 1, 2012)

I thought fall started September 21st. Jeremy is dum


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

Nope. Blue moon was last night, first full moon of the season.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nope. Blue moon was last night, first full moon of the season.


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Nope. Blue moon was last night, first full moon of the season.



What are you, a druid?  The vernal equinox isn't related to the moon cycles.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

Mino said:


> What are you, a druid?  The vernal equinox isn't related to the moon cycles.



Doesn't matter. Had moon, it's now autumn.


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Doesn't matter. Had moon, it's now autumn.



I should burn you for witchcraft.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 1, 2012)

WAIT! Before we burn him for witchcraft, we need driftwood or a duck or something...


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

Freedom of religious practices.


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 1, 2012)

This topic is now about food.

What toppings do you want on your pizza? On your Hotdog? On your Hamburger? On your sundae/ice cream?


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2012)

BBQ sauce base, sausages, ham, chicken and beef or meatballs. Mustard for hotdogs. Cheese and a bbq sauce. Depends what the ice cream is, normally as it comes is fine for me.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

Chili, mustard, onions, coleslaw.

Don't eat hamburgers as much.

I don't like putting stuff on my icecream, ruins it.

edit: didn't see pizza. I like to put mushrooms, pepperoni, olives, and any kind of meat I can think of.


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> This topic is now about food.
> 
> What toppings do you want on your pizza? On your Hotdog? On your Hamburger? On your sundae/ice cream?



Pepperoni, pickles, pickles, NOTHING.

Oh God we're getting close.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2012)




----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

AndyB said:


>



Welp.  There's the avatar.

....


----------



## AndyB (Sep 1, 2012)

You're damn right Spiderman is the avatar.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

Mino said:


> Welp.  There's the avatar.
> 
> ....


----------



## SockHead (Sep 1, 2012)

wow way to go ando


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2012)

heh, well that's good enough.

to be honest i was expecting someone to be a dick and pick a really terrible avatar for me, but spidey works.


----------



## SockHead (Sep 1, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> heh, well that's good enough.
> 
> to be honest i was expecting someone to be a dick and pick a really terrible avatar for me, but spidey works.



i wanted to be that dick rly bad .............


----------



## Thunder (Sep 1, 2012)

i know you did, sock.


----------



## Keenan (Sep 1, 2012)

I missed it... And I had a great avatar...


----------



## Princess (Sep 1, 2012)

Good lord why Trevor why


----------



## Mino (Sep 1, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> Good lord why Trevor why



The tyranny of boring threads had to end.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 1, 2012)

This needs to be the thread of everything. It will have everything in it.
The most unboring thread on TBT.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2012)

So I've been compiling a list of games I want to have played by this time next year.  It's composed mostly of 2nd gen to 4th gen and PC titles.  Only problem is I only have a N64, a GCN, a 360, and a Mac (which can emulate SNES and GameBoy).

So why not, here's the list so far (based on random brainstorming) in no order:



> Mirror's Edge (360/PS3/PC)
> Shadow of the Colossus (PS2)
> Silent Hill 2 (PS2)
> Mount & Blade: Warband* (PC)
> ...



Asterisks mean I own it or can get it easily.  Any favorites on there?

For the record, I'm playing through Cave Story, EarthBound, and Fallout at the moment.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 2, 2012)

Shadow of the Colossus 100%. Best game ever right beside of Psychonauts in my book.

After that I'd say the Paper Mario games, and the rest of your list is made up of some pretty good games.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Shadow of the Colossus 100%. Best game ever right beside of Psychonauts in my book.
> 
> After that I'd say the Paper Mario games, and the rest of your list is made up of some pretty good games.



Colossus is definitely first in line if I get a PS2.  However, it does seem like I'm going to be stuck playing emulated SNES games due to my setup for a while....

Oh, and you know, class starting and all....


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 2, 2012)

Hm.. I've heard some good things about Super Mario RPG, and Terranigma looks like a really great game, though I've never played either of them.


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Hm.. I've heard some good things about Super Mario RPG, and Terranigma looks like a really great game, though I've never played either of them.



I've played a bit of both, but never finished them.

I remember attempting to play SMRPG as a kid, but the whole "strategy" thing kind of went over my head.  I always rented it, so the only time I got past the opening sequence was when the previous renter didn't erase the save file before returning it.  An interesting thing that you'll never see in rented games now.  Not that anyone rents games anyways.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 2, 2012)

The World Ends With You is a great game. I'd recommend playing it soon. There may or may not be a second one coming out. However, get the one for DS, not iOS.

Also: READ


----------



## Mino (Sep 2, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> The World Ends With You is a great game. I'd recommend playing it soon. There may or may not be a second one coming out. However, get the one for DS, not iOS.
> 
> Also: READ



I don't have a DS at the moment, but that's probably the first I'll play once I do.

And why did you link to that thread?


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 3, 2012)

Why not?


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2012)

Bacon Boy said:


> Why not?



It's irrelevant is all.

Anyways.


----------



## Gnome (Sep 3, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> This needs to be the thread of everything. It will have everything in it.
> The most unboring thread on TBT.



Because it's the thread TBT deserves, but not the one it needs right now... and so we'll post in it... because it can take it, because it's not a hero... it's a silent guardian, a watchful protector, a pointless topic


----------



## Thunder (Sep 3, 2012)

The Pointless Thread Rises.


----------



## Mino (Sep 3, 2012)

Thunderstruck said:


> The Pointless Thread Rises.



Better than some of the threads I've seen at school or church.


----------



## Marcus (Sep 6, 2012)

GCSE's but also I just moved on got boring and I don't game/internet half as much as I used to.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 7, 2012)

yo mino
where have you been living all your life if you haven't been loving super mario rpg: lotss?

like

it's the best rpg i've ever played because it requires so little brain activity.  it's half action half "do i press A to win or press Y and eventually run out of mana?"

also kirby super star/ultra?  the best kirby game ever?  no?

golden sun is really good, despite it's age. i'd recommend mario RPG over it, if you're strapped for time. mario and luigi superstar saga is also good, in the same sense of mario rpg.

mother 3 is highly overrated, from what i've played.  /me goes on to donate to fangamer's kickstarter


----------



## Mino (Sep 7, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> yo mino
> where have you been living all your life if you haven't been loving super mario rpg: lotss?
> 
> like
> ...



We got a N64 before I was old enough to get into games with text dialogue.  I guess.

No regretz.


----------



## Patricia (Sep 8, 2012)

Hi every one am beginner here and i study this community message board it's really awesome and most useful i like it and thanks for giving such a useful details i get from here many useful details for which can confirm valuable for me keep it up and i appreciate you on this operating.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 8, 2012)

Patricia said:


> Hi every one am beginner here and i study this community message board it's really awesome and most useful i like it and thanks for giving such a useful details i get from here many useful details for which can confirm valuable for me keep it up and i appreciate you on this operating.



hello, welcome to the community if no one has already said so! 

i'm really confused by your posts, since they're about all the same, while your signature links to a timber company.. you're welcome on the forums, but please do try to reply to each thread with something unique, instead of one reply to everything.  thanks!

@mino  son you gonna get regretz when you realize you've been missing out on FROGFUCIOUS' WISDOM


----------



## Mino (Sep 9, 2012)

This is a post not about double-jointedness.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Mino said:


> This is a post not about double-jointedness.



This is a post in reply that has nothing to do with the fact that double joints don't exist.

Also, I can't sleep. It's five in the morning.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Mino said:


> This is a post not about double-jointedness.



This is a post in reply that has nothing to do with the fact that double joints don't exist.

Also, I can't sleep. It's five in the morning.


----------



## Rover AC (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> Also, I can't sleep. It's five in the morning.


----------



## Mino (Sep 9, 2012)

Prof Gallows said:


> This is a post in reply that has nothing to do with the fact that double joints don't exist.
> 
> Also, I can't sleep. It's five in the morning.



There are no "technical" double joints, but the phenomenon of hypermobility does exist and oh God we're talking about double joints still.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Sep 9, 2012)

Rover AC said:


>


----------



## -Aaron (Sep 10, 2012)

Discuss.


----------



## Princess (Sep 10, 2012)

I have class till 10 pm
f33l soz 4 me guise


----------



## Mino (Sep 10, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> I have class till 10 pm
> f33l soz 4 me guise



No pity on the college nub.


----------



## Princess (Sep 12, 2012)

@thread


----------



## Mino (Sep 13, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 13, 2012)

Spoiler


----------



## Princess (Sep 13, 2012)

GEORGE


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Mino (Sep 13, 2012)

sleepingsickness said:


> GEORGE








Welp, thread derailed.  Enough Seinfeld.


----------



## Princess (Sep 14, 2012)

Mino said:


> Welp, thread derailed.  Enough Seinfeld.


Pretty sure it wasn't the George posts that derailed it.... ahem.


----------



## Psychonaut (Sep 20, 2012)

-Aaron said:


> Discuss.






			
				The New York Times said:
			
		

> a literary work of art






			
				Reader's Digest said:
			
		

> heartwrenching






			
				Rolling Stone said:
			
		

> a masterpiece of the senses






			
				Time Magazine said:
			
		

> a captivating short story for our generation






			
				The L.A. Times said:
			
		

> inspiring



the L.A. times are raving, why aren't you?


----------

